# info



## athena08 (Sep 16, 2008)

anyone know of any events around mcas cherry point nc. thanks


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Check here for UKC
United Kennel Club: Upcoming Events

and check here for ADBA:
American Dog Breeders Association


----------



## athena08 (Sep 16, 2008)

yea got some stuff around 6 or so hours away. Was hoping to find something a little closer to home. It would be great to do something around this area like a so called k-9 day at the park to get these dogs out and let everyone know they are not vicious killers. thanks for the info.


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

athena08 said:


> anyone know of any events around mcas cherry point nc. thanks


im in roanoke rapids,nc, the closest i can find is durham/raleigh or hickory


----------



## athena08 (Sep 16, 2008)

yea raleigh/durham is only like 2 and a half hours away. Hmmm might just have to meet some more people around here and see what we can do.


----------



## athena08 (Sep 16, 2008)

Well got a few friends around here said that they wouldn't mind. Hopefully get something started.


----------

